# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Berufsunfhigkeits-Versicherung schon als Student abschlieen?

## baugruen

hey. die meisten von euch werden sicherlich auch schon mal einen anruf von irgendeinem finanzdienstleister bekommen haben und ber das thema berufsunfhigkeit informiert worden sein. ich habe mir da jetzt mal echt gedanken drber gemacht, wei aber immer noch nicht so richtig, was ich davon halten soll. okay, als fertiger za brauch ich so eine bu, aber schon als student abschlieen?? klar, die 40 euro oder so, die das ganze kostet, klingt nicht nach sooo viel geld, aber ich war schon oft genug froh, am ende des monats noch die 30 euro auf dem konto zu haben  :hmmm...:  . habt ihr so eine bu schon als student abgeschlossen? Lohnt sich das? Oder lieben bis zur assi-zeit warten?

----------


## Kackbratze

Zu dem Thema, auch mit der Frage "whrend des Studiums" gibt es schon einen langen Thread. 
Schau mal bei der Boardsuche vorbei!

----------


## anna1708

hab vor kurzem auch eine bu abgeschlossen. aber nach langem zgern, weil ich fr die fnfunddreiig krten natrlich auch schnere sachen machen kann, als sie in eine versicherung einzuzahlen. musst ein bisschen auf die konditionen achten, es gibt versicherungen, die z.B. nicht zahlen, wenn du zwar nicht mehr als zahnarzt am behandlungsstuhl arbeiten kannst, aber dann beispielsweise in beratender ttigkeit bei einer krankenkasse ttig bist. musst dich etwas informieren...

boardsuche my ass.

----------


## GENTLEsilence

www.fvdz.de kann ich nur empfehlen lohnt sich als Student und als ZA

----------


## baugruen

Jep. fvdz arbeitet mit der deutschen rzte finanz zusammen. das klang eigentlich ganz gut, was die auf dem papier anbieten...

----------

